# Commonwealth Games



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody been watching the Commonwealth Games?

I wasn't to bothered at first ... but am quite enjoying it now ....

.... the swimming has been good with the Scottish and English swimmers beating the Aussies









Boxing has also been good to watch .... not keen on the women's weight lifting ..... but I have REALLY enjoyed the women's sprint cycling in the velodrome







.... have you seen the arses on those girls?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> .... have you seen the arses on those girls?


I did notice the arses and thighs John







, before my attention was redirected







.

No beach volleyball







?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Net ball is also worth watching


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Net ball is also worth watching


Forget netball just seen some of the sync. swimming


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know, just listen to yourselves................then again.........pwhoarr!.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If they had a "spring bar pinging" event I think I'd win, just "pinged" one right across the kitchen!







also poked a hole in my thumb when I slipped getting the old one out!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> If they had a "spring bar pinging" event I think I'd win, just "pinged" one right across the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------

